# Obsidian 800D Lack



## ZeroToxin (26. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend

Wollte Fragen ob es bekannt ist, welcher Lack genau für das Obsidian verwendet wird und ob ihr diese Info rausgeben dürft?

Geht darum, dass ich das case grade komplett zerlegt hab und n paar Teile neu lackieren will/muss. 
Jetz wäre es intressant was für ne Beschichtung das genau is und welcher schwarze Farbton (farbcode)


regards
ZeroToxin


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd sagen du rufst am Montag mal bei Cosair an, und fragst die mal einfach selbst...denn wenn einer das wissen muss dann die denke ich.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Dezember 2009)

standard black - pulverbeschichtet - nicht normal lackiert. Du müsstest den Lack dann schon pulverbeschichten um selbigen Effekt zu 100% zu bekommen


----------



## ZeroToxin (27. Dezember 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen du rufst am Montag mal bei Cosair an, und fragst die mal einfach selbst...denn wenn einer das wissen muss dann die denke ich.



tja deswegen frag ich ja auch im Support Forum von Corsair  und nich im Bereich der Gehäuse & Netzteile 

Und biste dir mit der standard black Pulverbeschichtung sicher?
Das letzte Gehäuse das ich hab Pulverbeschichten lassen, sah anders aus.. also die Pulverbeschichtung ^^


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Dezember 2009)

hm, also ich "dachte" ja, aber warte noch etwas - ich informiere mich mal und gebe dir dann bescheid ob es die Farbe ist oder eine andere


----------



## ZeroToxin (27. Dezember 2009)

hehe wennde da wen hast wär das subbi.

ich wart sowieso noch die antwort hier vom Corsair Support ab, da ich (falls es Pulverbeschichtet ist) e wen an der Hand hab die mir das lackieren können.

Wollte außerdem n paar Teile andersfärbig lackieren als das Schwarz, damit mir das ganze ins Konzept passt 

Aber wichtig sind halt die Punkte:

Was ist es für ne Beschichtung? Pulver, eloxiert oder whatever
was für einen Farbcode hat das Schwarz?


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Januar 2010)

Ich versuche mich mal bezüglich des Farbcodes etc. schlau zu machen...


----------



## ZeroToxin (4. Januar 2010)

jau wär super danke


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Januar 2010)

Ich konnte leider bis dato noch nichts in Erfahrung bringen...


----------



## ZeroToxin (13. Januar 2010)

kein ding. sollte aber eigentlich ne Pulverbeschichtung sein.. zumindest fühlt sichs so an, bzw sieht so aus


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (13. Januar 2010)

Ja ist eine Pulverbeschichtung, definitiv. Nur was die Farbe angeht... ??? momentan noch 
ich denke aber wenn du schlicht schwarz matt pulverbschichten lässt, sollte es vom Farbton identisch sein


----------

